

MacBook Pro 13-inch and 15-inch "harder than ever to repair" - r0h1n
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/macbook-pro-teardown-steps-photos,24862.html

======
officialjunk
well, they are pretty blatant about needing to ask an apple genius for help ;)

